# Healthy  Smoked Turkey 'Works" Bagel Sanwich!



## thoseguys26 (Mar 21, 2012)

This is one of my favorite sandwiches ever. I prefer mine cold, on a quality fresh 'Works' bagel from the bakery. I use light whipped cream cheese to cut some cal's and since I'm mixing fresh garlic, green onions, & basil you still get the cream cheese richness with the other intense flavors. Let the Cheese mixture sit for an hour minimum to mend the flavors some. 

I was running late tonight so I expedited this recipe and it turned out perfect. Here's the details: (precise details to come)

My notes never seem to be nearby when I write my posts..so this is sorta general..  If you're really curious on details, just PM me. 

• Package of two turkey breasts

• Soaked them for an hour in salt & black pepper water. (typically go longer)

• Rinsed well.

• Placed on top racks, MES 40, amzn cherry dust smoker @ 275° until internal temp was at 155°F (quick moist smoke) (no water pan)

• Let rest for 6 minutes. IT in the thickest part got up to 162°F (165°-170° is preferred by the USDA) 

• Sliced as thin as physically possible.  Stacked ingredients in order and chowed down. Pic's will explain the rest!

Oh yeah, I started a fresh batch of smoked turkey drums for friends and family. 20 lbs!!

More details to come, enjoy!  








Scallions & Basil







Mixed with whipped cream cheese 







oh yeah, turkey legs holding their breath in a brine!







T Breasts smoking nicely. 







sliced up counterparts and about to slice the TB







Perfectly done at IT of 155°   didn't take long, high heat (275°F 2-3hrs IT 155°F), moist meat, subtle smoke texture and flavor, super juicy!!







Cream cheese added first







Smoked Turkey Next







Tomatoes Next!







Cucumbers are next!







Sprouts are next. I prefer the tangiest ones you can get







Top it off and make it complete!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 21, 2012)

Sprouts???

Just kidding, I love sprouts! :biggrin:

Good looking sandwich!!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice Sammich!...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Mar 21, 2012)

that sammie would make anyone hungry..... me included....  Dave


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 21, 2012)

This is a mighty sandwich


----------



## smokin vegas (Mar 21, 2012)

That sandwich looks so good!!!   The turkey looks so moist.   I need to make this we have been eating to much beef lately.  I need to make this one. 








    Smokin' Vegas


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone! The crunch from the cuc's and the freshness from the sprouts and tomato are a perfect compliment to the cream cheese and smokey turkey. I got one in the fridge right now, might be an early lunch!

I did put a little salt & pepper in the cream cheese mix too.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 21, 2012)

Smokin Vegas said:


> That sandwich looks so good!!!  I need to make this we have been eating to much beef lately.  I need to make this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's funny you said that! My girl said the same about beef & pork so I ran to the store to get some turkey breasts!!  Gotta have some sort of meat, right??!!


----------



## smokin vegas (Mar 21, 2012)

_I have been toying with the idea of making turkey pastrami.   Anyway this has convinced me to try it so off to the store to buy turkey breast.  Will brine for 5 days rather than 10.  This was my daughters idea. She says it would be healthier.   __My kids are health nuts.  None of them growing would even eat hot dogs unlike me.  I would go to Maverick and get a hot dog for breakfast.  But not for the kids.  _


----------



## big sexy (Mar 21, 2012)

Great looking sammy!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 21, 2012)

Great looking sammy. I bet that was tasty.

I do have one question - you said you smoked the turkey to an IT of 55 - is that a typo or was this a precooked breast?


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 21, 2012)

Smokin Vegas said:


> _I have been toying with the idea of making turkey pastrami.   _


Sounds interesting!



Big Sexy said:


> Great looking sammy!


Thanks!



Scarbelly said:


> Great looking sammy. I bet that was tasty.
> 
> I do have one question - you said you smoked the turkey to an IT of 55 - is that a typo or was this a precooked breast?


Really tasty! Definitely a typo! Good eye, I updated the temps above. After resting it hit 162°F USDA recommends 165-170°F


----------



## smokin vegas (Mar 21, 2012)

I totally agree with you!!!!    I am sorry but I am a carnivore and sometimes I just have to have a big juice rare steak or prime beef.  When we go to the Belliago Buffet hubby says it's watching a lioness stock a Gisele when I approach the prime rib carving section.  LOL!!!  I have no problem with cholesterol or blood pressure so I am going to enjoy my self besides no matter what you health food or carnivore your going to die.  I came to that revelation after my brother died.  He did everything right and still got the big C.  It was such a shock!!!   Everybody is going to die at some point no matter what they do so I decided I am going to enjoy myself and my life and to hell with everything else!!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 21, 2012)

Great looking turkey breasts and even better looking sammich!!!!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 21, 2012)

Words to live by! Food is one of the greatest things in life!



SmokinHusker said:


> Great looking turkey breasts and even better looking sammich!!!!


If you're in my neighborhood, stop on by! Offer only valid while supplies last!!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 21, 2012)

I threw some of the meat and some mozzarella in a tortilla and nuked it. Added some Siracha Mmmmmm Good stuff!


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 26, 2012)

Blatant Plagarism!

(snagged this link and a pic and reposted on YAWYE in Nutrition tips   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/116766/nutrition-and-cooking-tips/20#post_790410)

lol!  Thanks y'all!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ha, cool I hope it gets used. It's a good healthy one too!


----------



## jue03 (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow, that looks sooooo good! Will have to try it!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





      
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 21, 2012)

This is one of my favorite sandwiches ever. I prefer mine cold, on a quality fresh 'Works' bagel from the bakery. I use light whipped cream cheese to cut some cal's and since I'm mixing fresh garlic, green onions, & basil you still get the cream cheese richness with the other intense flavors. Let the Cheese mixture sit for an hour minimum to mend the flavors some. 

I was running late tonight so I expedited this recipe and it turned out perfect. Here's the details: (precise details to come)

My notes never seem to be nearby when I write my posts..so this is sorta general..  If you're really curious on details, just PM me. 

• Package of two turkey breasts

• Soaked them for an hour in salt & black pepper water. (typically go longer)

• Rinsed well.

• Placed on top racks, MES 40, amzn cherry dust smoker @ 275° until internal temp was at 155°F (quick moist smoke) (no water pan)

• Let rest for 6 minutes. IT in the thickest part got up to 162°F (165°-170° is preferred by the USDA) 

• Sliced as thin as physically possible.  Stacked ingredients in order and chowed down. Pic's will explain the rest!

Oh yeah, I started a fresh batch of smoked turkey drums for friends and family. 20 lbs!!

More details to come, enjoy!  








Scallions & Basil







Mixed with whipped cream cheese 







oh yeah, turkey legs holding their breath in a brine!







T Breasts smoking nicely. 







sliced up counterparts and about to slice the TB







Perfectly done at IT of 155°   didn't take long, high heat (275°F 2-3hrs IT 155°F), moist meat, subtle smoke texture and flavor, super juicy!!







Cream cheese added first







Smoked Turkey Next







Tomatoes Next!







Cucumbers are next!







Sprouts are next. I prefer the tangiest ones you can get







Top it off and make it complete!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 21, 2012)

Sprouts???

Just kidding, I love sprouts! :biggrin:

Good looking sandwich!!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice Sammich!...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Mar 21, 2012)

that sammie would make anyone hungry..... me included....  Dave


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 21, 2012)

This is a mighty sandwich


----------



## smokin vegas (Mar 21, 2012)

That sandwich looks so good!!!   The turkey looks so moist.   I need to make this we have been eating to much beef lately.  I need to make this one. 








    Smokin' Vegas


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone! The crunch from the cuc's and the freshness from the sprouts and tomato are a perfect compliment to the cream cheese and smokey turkey. I got one in the fridge right now, might be an early lunch!

I did put a little salt & pepper in the cream cheese mix too.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 21, 2012)

Smokin Vegas said:


> That sandwich looks so good!!!  I need to make this we have been eating to much beef lately.  I need to make this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's funny you said that! My girl said the same about beef & pork so I ran to the store to get some turkey breasts!!  Gotta have some sort of meat, right??!!


----------



## smokin vegas (Mar 21, 2012)

_I have been toying with the idea of making turkey pastrami.   Anyway this has convinced me to try it so off to the store to buy turkey breast.  Will brine for 5 days rather than 10.  This was my daughters idea. She says it would be healthier.   __My kids are health nuts.  None of them growing would even eat hot dogs unlike me.  I would go to Maverick and get a hot dog for breakfast.  But not for the kids.  _


----------



## big sexy (Mar 21, 2012)

Great looking sammy!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 21, 2012)

Great looking sammy. I bet that was tasty.

I do have one question - you said you smoked the turkey to an IT of 55 - is that a typo or was this a precooked breast?


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 21, 2012)

Smokin Vegas said:


> _I have been toying with the idea of making turkey pastrami.   _


Sounds interesting!



Big Sexy said:


> Great looking sammy!


Thanks!



Scarbelly said:


> Great looking sammy. I bet that was tasty.
> 
> I do have one question - you said you smoked the turkey to an IT of 55 - is that a typo or was this a precooked breast?


Really tasty! Definitely a typo! Good eye, I updated the temps above. After resting it hit 162°F USDA recommends 165-170°F


----------



## smokin vegas (Mar 21, 2012)

I totally agree with you!!!!    I am sorry but I am a carnivore and sometimes I just have to have a big juice rare steak or prime beef.  When we go to the Belliago Buffet hubby says it's watching a lioness stock a Gisele when I approach the prime rib carving section.  LOL!!!  I have no problem with cholesterol or blood pressure so I am going to enjoy my self besides no matter what you health food or carnivore your going to die.  I came to that revelation after my brother died.  He did everything right and still got the big C.  It was such a shock!!!   Everybody is going to die at some point no matter what they do so I decided I am going to enjoy myself and my life and to hell with everything else!!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 21, 2012)

Great looking turkey breasts and even better looking sammich!!!!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 21, 2012)

Words to live by! Food is one of the greatest things in life!



SmokinHusker said:


> Great looking turkey breasts and even better looking sammich!!!!


If you're in my neighborhood, stop on by! Offer only valid while supplies last!!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 21, 2012)

I threw some of the meat and some mozzarella in a tortilla and nuked it. Added some Siracha Mmmmmm Good stuff!


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 26, 2012)

Blatant Plagarism!

(snagged this link and a pic and reposted on YAWYE in Nutrition tips   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/116766/nutrition-and-cooking-tips/20#post_790410)

lol!  Thanks y'all!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ha, cool I hope it gets used. It's a good healthy one too!


----------



## jue03 (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow, that looks sooooo good! Will have to try it!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





      
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------

